# George Russell to Replace Hamilton in Sakhir



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well if there was ever an opportunity to let the young home grown talent flourish this is it, good luck to the young lad I hope he gets a podium
George Russell to replace Hamilton for Sakhir Grand Prix - Motor Sport Magazine.
You could possibly think it was planned

https://www.planetf1.com/news/george-russell-lewis-hamilton-replacement/

https://www.motorsportmagazine.com/...ell-to-replace-hamilton-for-sakhir-grand-prix


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I think he’s going to be brilliant and let’s hope he beats bottas 👍


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

It might be harder than he thinks as bottas has the car built around him George may take time to gel with car, but if he keeps his cool and nose Kleenex this is his time to shine for sure


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I think if he can put the Mercedes into the top four or five on the first time out that would be a good first drive in the car to be honest.

If he can get a podium even better, but I think it's possibly unrealistic to expect him to beat Bottas in his first race in that car, especially on an unknown track layout.

That said, I really rate Russell and if he does manage to win on Sunday it doesn't bode well for Bottas really does it?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Steveom2 said:


> I think he's going to be brilliant and let's hope he beats bottas


I hope he does really well as he's a great up and coming driver, defo won't look good for bottas if he out performs him yet highly unlikely.

Good news also for Mick also racing for haas next season but most would say it was in the bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick Schumacher to Hass as well

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motorsport/schumacher-jr-linked-2021-haas-f1-drive


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent, he will be in the top 3, i might even watch the race. It will just prove how easy Hamilton has had it.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Regardless of how good the car is i don't think he'll just get in a be getting fastest laps and podiums (as much as I'd like him to, really really want him too
Anything 8th and above is a great outcome for him imo and proves that with more time in the car he'd get some great results


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Is this a ‘dry run’ for next year?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

The happy goat said:


> Is this a 'dry run' for next year?


No I think bottas is locked in for next year


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Steveom2 said:


> No I think bottas is locked in for next year


Yeh Bottas is signed up for 21/22 racing year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If Russell does well and I suspect he will it could lower Hamiltons stock value with Mercedes in his contract negotiations - it would prove that there is success to be had without Mr Hamilton


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't think there's many that doubt the speed of the Mercedes package, but if it were all about the package then Bottas would have won everything that Hamilton hasn't - and clearly that's not the case.

Hamilton truly is an amazing talent, superior to most (if not all) of the field. Realistically, I think that best we can hope of Russell is to be a few steps behind Bottas - after all, he's no experience of this car whilst Bottas has been in it all season. If he can get within 3 or 4 places in quali and the same for the race then I'd say that's likely enough to earn him the place in 2022 (I believe that Bottas has only signed for 2021, but may be wrong).


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Well if there was ever an opportunity to let the young home grown talent flourish this is it, good luck to the young lad I hope he gets a podium
> George Russell to replace Hamilton for Sakhir Grand Prix - Motor Sport Magazine.
> You could possibly think it was planned
> 
> ...


I really hope he manages okay with the car and does well - if he can post within a reasonable time of Botas, then all hope for the race - nice to see him have a bit of a break :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If George drives the W11 as well as he did the Merc in 2018 at the Hungaroring he shouldn't have any problems.

I really hope he does well.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Top 5 I think would be good for him. Bonus if he's on the podium, bigger bonus if he beats Bottas. Just hope he takes it steady and doesn't make a silly mistake.
As for Bottas, more pressure on him than he'll like. He'll be hoping for an engine issue I reckon.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope Russell puts a stunning performance in and wins.

It would just go to show as said earlier, how easy Hamilton has had it for the past god knows how many years.

The car is the star, no doubt. I also think the car flatters Bottas performance.
I really believe given some pre-season testing almost anyone in the paddock could equal if not, beat Bottas performance in the Merc.

I really have my fingers crossed for Russell this weekend.

And remember guys its maybe not Bottas seat for next year that is at risk.

The bleating Mr 7 times world champion hasn't signed yet.
I hope Russell puts in a performance that makes Toto say, tell you what thanks for the championships Lewis, but we're going with George Russell next year instead of being held to (a kings) ransom.

I'd really like to see just how good Hamilton would fair in a crap car (such as the Williams)


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I was over the moon when I heard this. I rate George very highly and he seems like a nice genuine bloke. Can’t wait to see what happens.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

James_R said:


> I hope Russell puts a stunning performance in and wins.
> 
> It would just go to show as said earlier, how easy Hamilton has had it for the past god knows how many years.
> 
> ...


*BiB* - I'm not so sure. Bottas had the measure of Massa in the Williams and Massa was no slouch. He certainly lost a bit of his speed after his 2009 accident, but he was still a more than capable driver.

The problem is that anyone (Max verstappen aside maybe) on the current grid would struggle with Hamilton as a team mate. Yes he's in the best car by a long way, but he is also by far and away the best driver out there at the moment - he so rarely puts a foot wrong in quali or the race. He'd make most drivers look averagae in comparison. Jut look what he did to Alonso, and he really is a top tier driver, one of the very best in my opionion.

For the record, I'm not a Hamilton fan. I'm a Williams supporter and have been since the mid 80s


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

bluechimp said:


> I was over the moon when I heard this. I rate George very highly and he seems like a nice genuine bloke. Can't wait to see what happens.


A colleague of mine goes club racing with a friend of his who actually competes and met George Russell at a meet at Snetterton a good few years ago (way before he was even in GP2), and said that I should watch out for him, he'll be a star of the future


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do so hope George Russell does well, as got no time for mr chip on 2 shoulders Hamilton


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

TonyH38 said:


> Do so hope George Russell does well, as got no time for mr chip on 2 shoulders Hamilton


I find myself going from liking him to hating him, back and forth (Hamilton) :lol:

He does and says some silly things - but there is no denying the man's driving talent. Best car or not, he is practically faultless these days.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Best of luck to George for the weekend .
I bet Mercedes paid a small fortune to get him from Williams for the race .


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Fastest in P1. 
Didn't not expect to see that so soon. 
Should make for some decent conversation with regards to driver vs car


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Early days but he’s looking good in that merc


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone know how they got him. I understood from reports when Hamilton tested positive that it had to be a driver from the Merc bubble.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> Anyone know how they got him. I understood from reports when Hamilton tested positive that it had to be a driver from the Merc bubble.


Russell is in the Mercedes driver pool and toto is his manager,they obviously want him in the car when Lewis or bottas' s contracts expire.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Anyone know how they got him. I understood from reports when Hamilton tested positive that it had to be a driver from the Merc bubble.


I wouldn't have thought that would have been the case, otherwise Racing Point wouldn't have been able to use Hulkenburg when Perez tested positive earlier in the year.

I do feel a bit sorry for Stoffel Vandorne who's the official Mercedes reserve driver, but totally understand why they wanted to put GR in the car instead. Toto said earlier today that if it had happened (Hamilton's positive test) any later in the week then there wouldn't have been enough time to arrange for Ruseell to drive and Stoffel would have been in the car instead.

Pleased they've given Russell a shot though, and if FP1 is anything to go by then I'm sure Mercedes are too


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Mr Saturday becomes Mr Friday setting the fastest time in FP2.

The Merc race pace didn't look so good so the engineers will need to get that sorted out tonight.

Valtteri unable to keep the car in the limits of the track.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

SteveW said:


> The problem is that anyone (Max verstappen aside maybe) on the current grid would struggle with Hamilton as a team mate. Yes he's in the best car by a long way, but he is also by far and away the best driver out there at the moment - he so rarely puts a foot wrong in quali or the race. He'd make most drivers look averagae in comparison. Jut look what he did to Alonso, and he really is a top tier driver, one of the very best in my opionion.
> 
> For the record, I'm not a Hamilton fan. I'm a Williams supporter and have been since the mid 80s


I think we all remember there was A LOT of favouritism for Hamilton from Mr Ron Dennis and the McLaren team when Alonso joined them.

Never before or since have I seen a reigning World Champion treated so poorly.

BTW I am an Alonso admirer and I still think Lewis has had the easiest drip feed of World Championships in the history of the sport - the car is so damn good.

The only reason other drivers make so many 'mistakes' is that they have to out-perform their car to try and get anywhere near the Mercedes.

All fingers and toes crossed that Mr Russell proves my point this weekend.
Great start in P1


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Well he has nailed it in FP1 & FP2, i have everything crossed for him. First time i’ve ever watched practice just to see how he got on.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Not a bad performance at all for George Russell today - P2 !!!!

And only a whisker away from his team mate in front of him (who I might add had over 80 races of experience in that car)

Looking forward to the race tomorrow more than any other race this year.

And don't even start me on the F2 !!!!!
Mick Schumacher had a great race after being nerfed off track by the idiot Roy Nissany in qualifying.
Gained 11 places over his quality position

I'm hoping Mick wins the F2 championship tomorrow and Russell gets a 1st win (and Merc contract for next year lol )


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

26 thousandths of a second off pole. That's incredible, Hamilton must be thinking "oh s#@t" and Bottas will be nervous down to turn 1. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hammy would have been 0.3 faster than then both, I’m a bug Russel fan, but I think it’s Max’s to loose tomorrow, I would love to see Russel with but 5op 5 in a stance car not set up for him over a number of years would be a big achievement.
I just hope he can keep it clean and show us what he can do, I like bottles but he lacks that ruthless instinct


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Impressive performance. 

Reading the comments on the internet people are a bit desperate to drop Hamilton. 

One qualifying session isn't enough evidence for that.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Impressive performance by Russell in a car that has a ****pit not really suited to him. Looking forward to a race rather than a procession


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

He did very well in my eyes, the car / ****pit isn’t designed around him, he was very close to Botas, so I think he showed his underlying talent yesterday. 

Hoping he does well in the race, mid / late top 10 I think would be a very good finish...


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Outstanding performance from George 👏 let’s hope he gets a podium


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

To quote, "battered and bruised". That is after just a FP or Q session.

I hope he can keep his concentration the whole race. The first 20-30 laps will be on adrenalin but when the race settles down he might start to hurt badly.

No team orders.

I really want to here Bono's customary radio message at the end. Get in there George!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Such a shame he's not on the podium, or a win at the rate he was going.
The cynic in me also thinks that mercedes can't have a new driver come in and win, proves the argument of, alot of the wins come from the car


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Of course it is mostly the car but it is also the tyres. Look how easy it was for 3 or 4 cars to go by Valtteri.

At the end of the day it is a team sport and MB have produced the best car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

First up well done Perez always liked him, really gutted for Russel , but the young lad handled very well for me, well above his age, to come out 15th and fight through the pack.
That was a fairy tail in the making spoiled by team switching off after bagging constructers and drivers championship, but playing about with young starlets mind, it bodes well for him to be in a merc absolutely handled the pressure very well so, you could see the pressure on Bottas, he just lacks that Race craft cutting edge for me, and is too steady Eddie but great wing man for. Hammy.
So Russel as wingman a season then onto No1 Driver that is the question?


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/f1-...ge-Russell-Sakhir-Grand-Prix-Mercedes-F1-news


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I was a bit gutted to say the least with the fudge up that Mercedes made at the pit stop.

What a disaster - for both drivers.

I don't think Russell will get disqualified as it didn't give him any advantage and it was an obvious mistake.

His performance up to the safety car was amazing.
He controlled the race, made Bottas look like driver #2 (standard)

And he really should have won the race were it not for the farce pit stop and unlucky slow puncture.

Fair play to Perez.
1st win.

Hope he gets a contract with someone next year, though I cant see it being Red Bull despite what they all said on the F1 commentary today


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watched the highlights(in between, the incredible snooker!) Gutted for Russell, he was dominating that until the farcical pit stop. He drove fantastic at all points, when in front and behind. Bottas won't be happy even without the pit stop error he wasn't looking good.
Did they explain why it went from virtual safety car to a full just for a nose cone on track?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Absolutely gutted for George,outstanding drive 👏 I bet Lewis’s price demands might take a drop now that a new star is born.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

MB got a 20,000 euro fine for the mix up. They probably won't mind that.


----------



## Ballbagracer (Sep 8, 2016)

Doubt there was a slow puncture? hamilton probably made a call and spat his dummy out lol


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

George said he could feel it but didn't want to believe it. He mentioned he felt the car crab a little down the fastest straight.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Gutted for GR. He probably made the best start of his F1 career on Sunday, exactly when it really mattered too. Didn't really put a foot wrong in the race, kept a decent gap between himself and Bottas too.

If Mercedes can hold onto him long enough, he'll be in that Merc as soon as Hamilton retires. I'm not so sure he'll be in the Merc before then though, as I'm not sure Lewis would be happy about that. 

Trouble is with a performance like Sunday, after only a few hours prep in the car, his stock will have risen considerably and other teams will be looking even more closely at him.

I'm a Williams supporter and have been since Mansell drove for them in the mid-80s - but GR really doesn't deserve to be stuck in the Williams for another year.....


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Unless his contract gets cancelled Valtteri is in the Merc next year and George has accepted he will drive for Williams next year.

It would make perfect sense for Lewis to at least do 2022 to see what the new cars go like.

It would not make sense to put George and Lewis together in 2022 if Lewis also signs for 2023. Just a waste of talent when push comes to shove when deciding who will be WDC. Despite Merc not having team orders inevitably in a season a point comes when one has to defer to the other if it means another non Merc driver has a chance to get WDC.

What I think is really needed is for Williams to get their car sorted out and pronto.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Unless his contract gets cancelled Valtteri is in the Merc next year and George has accepted he will drive for Williams next year.
> 
> It would make perfect sense for Lewis to at least do 2022 to see what the new cars go like.
> 
> ...


I've been hoping for that since 2018. Well since before then really, but they didn't do too badly in the early part of the hybrid era because the mercedes engine was so much better than the rest.

I also can't see Bottas NOT in the Mercedes for next year. He's the perfect driver to partner a top talent like Hamilton. Good enough to mostly keep everyone else behind him (most days), but not really good enough to cause any friction with the team leader.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I've gone off F1 and will be so until the sport is sorted. It's not gripping enough. That Hamilton and his car can dominate so readily for season after season leaves me cold. There still isn't enough overtaking and the cars need to be made simpler and cheaper for all the teams so the rest of the field have a chance in the limelight.

I'd start by ballasting repeated winners.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Whilst George done really well and I don’t want to take anything away from that does this not add fuel to the fire that it’s not Hamilton but the car that’s amazing?


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Will_G said:


> Whilst George done really well and I don't want to take anything away from that does this not add fuel to the fire that it's not Hamilton but the car that's amazing?


I guess it depends on how good George _really_ is to be honest. If he's as good as I believe him to be (based on his pre-F1 career) then he's right up there with the Hamiltons, Verstappens and Leclercs of this generation - by that I mean he's top tier, not a midfield/average driver.

Bottas isn't a terrible driver by any stretch. He's better than many on the current grid. But he's never going to be one of the greats.

*Edited to add - I think what I'm trying to say in the above is yes, the car is amazing and any of the top tier F1 drivers would win the WDC in the Mercedes, but since some of the other teams/engines have started to catch up, it's clear now that an average driver wouldn't ALWAYS win in the Mercedes, especially if there's a top tier driver in one of the challenging cars?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

They need to put Alan Gow in charge of F1 - that would instantly guarantee good, close racing


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

andy665 said:


> They need to put Alan Gow in charge of F1 - that would instantly guarantee good, close racing


I don't think I'd want F1 to turn into a touring car type of series though, with ballasts and reverse grids etc.

I don't believe that is what F1 should be.

F1 has always had an element of "the best car will win" to it and that's fine by me. What I think is wrong is that the regs have been skewed to the point that nobody can catch up quickly any more, so we've been left with the Mercedes being so far in front and it's taken so long for anyone else to get even close.

Maybe the reg changes in 2022 will make a difference, who knows. I hope so.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> That Hamilton and his car can dominate so readily for season after season leaves me cold.


Quite right - its SOOOO predictable.



ollienoclue said:


> I'd start by ballasting repeated winners.


Like in British Touring Cars.
It levels the field a bit and makes the last race of the day really interesting :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Will_G said:


> Whilst George done really well and I don't want to take anything away from that does this not add fuel to the fire that it's not Hamilton but the car that's amazing?


Its the car. 



andy665 said:


> They need to put Alan Gow in charge of F1 - that would instantly guarantee good, close racing


Hehe, you me and ollie like the sound of this


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

F1 should be about the best driver and team winning. But it's obvious that the best car is winning and this is driven in part by the huge amount of money some companies will throw at the sport.

Those saying it is a team game, fine, then sort out the tyre regulations and bring back refuelling. Soon see who the best team is then.

Second, cap the amount of spend on the cars and change the regulations to make them far far simpler. Ditch the battery based stuff and force them to use engines running on the same 100% renewable fuel and lubricants.

Force the use of aerodynamics that don't completely fudge the followers.

It's lost it's way, big time.

Repeated winners to carry ballast, soon even the pack up. I don't want to see a particular driver or team dominating a single season, much less one after the other.

Of course, none of the above will apply to those subscribing to the cult of Hamilton.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> F1 should be about the best driver and team winning. But it's obvious that the best car is winning and this is driven in part by the huge amount of money some companies will throw at the sport.
> 
> Those saying it is a team game, fine, then sort out the tyre regulations and bring back refuelling. Soon see who the best team is then.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with everything you've said there apart from the ballast part, that's too artificial for the pinnacle of motorsport (in my opinion of course) - just as DRS is too.

In Mansell's championship season in 1992, Williams won 10 out of the 16 races. Williams were also on pole position for 15 of those 16 races. There has always been a dominant team in most F1 seasons and as I've said before, that doesn't bother me as such. The thing is, it didn't go on for ever and ever and ever like it does now. Even Ferrari's and Red Bull's dominance the the last 20 years didn't drag on as long as the Mercedes dominance has - it's down to the engine regs being so ridiculous and no development really being allowed.

If as you say they scrap the crazy hybrid engines but force them to use renewable or at least much greener fuel you'd likely also attract more engine manufacturers. No manufacturer is likely to want to supply engines to F1 the way it is at the moment after seeing what Honda have had to go through over the last few years trying to catch Mercedes up.

I'm hoping the new regulations will allow the smaller teams to at least have a chance to compete against the big boys. It seems that gone are the days when a clever designer could come up with something special and win races. Well not without spending hundreds of millions doing it anyway.....


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Tomorrow's press conference still shows George listed as Mercedes. Hamilton still in Bahrain - I do wonder if he'd be allowed into the country, they were all meant to be in by Monday.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

F1 is about the team that can build the best car and get it to the finish line first. F1 has always been that way. F1 is a development series and depends on the ingenuity of the team to produce the best car. It has always been that way.

F1 is not a handicapped series like some others.

From next year teams will be limited to the amount they can spend. In 2022 the amount will be reduced further. Teams will be allowed to develop based on where they are in the championship. The top team will be allowed to work less on their car and each team will be allowed to work a little more and so on.

2022 will see a completely different philosophy to the aerodynamics that will hopefully allow the cars to follow more closely.



> F1 should be about the best driver and team winning. But it's obvious that the best car is winning...


It goes hand in hand that the best team builds the best car and it wins.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

virgiltracey said:


> Tomorrow's press conference still shows George listed as Mercedes. Hamilton still in Bahrain - I do wonder if he'd be allowed into the country, they were all meant to be in by Monday.


Hamilton is reportedly in isolation until Thursday.

I don't know the laws or whether he will be allowed in the country but as far as F1 is concerned if he passes his covid test in time he will be allowed to race even if he only makes it in time for qualifying.

You could end up with Stoffel Vandoorne doing practice and Hamilton qauli and the race.


----------

